# Room for another one from AMS?



## SteveDunster (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi guys

Had a great year on AMS - sharing each other's music, tips and opinions.

Then someone mentioned V.I. - hence the influx. 

Wow, great forum you got going here. I've learnt so much already.

I live on the South Coast of England. Nowadays I only conduct and compose, though in years past I played at the Royal Albert Hall London, played on live national radio, toured extensively and was in the quartet that became Southern Counties Champions.

A few years ago I started songwriting to help me understand more modern idioms for my conducting. That's lead me into film composing. To start with most of my work was electro-accoustic and synthesizers (because of my songwriting background), but now most of my work is orchestral.

Looking forward to getting to know you all and enjoying your music

Steve


----------



## Jackull (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome Steve,

I'm sure you'll make good friends in here. Lots of talented & honest people imo. Have a Good luck ... ...

cheers,
jackULL


----------



## Chrislight (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Steve -

Nice to have you here on VI! :D This is a great community with lots of fun and sharing. It's always nice to see new faces. 8)


----------



## SteveDunster (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome guys - I feel at home already

See y'around


----------



## Buckles (Nov 28, 2005)

GO HOME STEVE!

 Nah, this place is da bomb. Welcome!

-s


----------



## SteveDunster (Nov 28, 2005)

Yay - Scott

Duh - "go home" indeed. 

Great to hear from you

Steve


----------



## ComposerDude (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome, Steve!

-Peter


----------



## xylophonetic (Nov 29, 2005)

Welcome my friend! Hope you'll enjoy this place as much as I do.


cya later,

Thomas


----------



## Kennith Nichol (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey there Steve,
I see you also decided to float over here to VI. it is a indeed a great place! i also have learned a lot already!

-k


----------



## Hans Adamson (Nov 30, 2005)

Welcome Steve!

Now you're hooked...don't go anywhere!

By the way, you got a link to that "AMS"?

Cu around the forums!


----------



## SteveDunster (Nov 30, 2005)

Sure: 

http://www.allmediastudies.com/forum (www.allmediastudies.com/forum)

Look forward to seeing you there


Steve

PS: You're right about being hooked!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Steve,

How are you? Welcome to V.I.! I was in London recently to be at the premiere of Paradox, a film I scored. It was briliant. The whole crew and cast was there and afterwards we went to a pub. I've to go again and stay longer this time! 

Cheers,


----------



## SteveDunster (Dec 4, 2005)

Sid

...how fantastic, I've been invited to Premieres - they sound so much fun, but usually I'm too far away.

I've recently got involved with a film company more local to me so I hope to do some Premieres myself one day.

Great news, glad you enjoyed London

Steve


----------



## Edgen (Dec 4, 2005)

oops. The secret weapon of VI is out! 

Welcome Steve!

/j


----------



## SteveDunster (Dec 4, 2005)

Yo - Justin

Thanks for the welcome - great forum

Learnt loads already - nice people

Steve


----------

